
-REMOTE- Developer Jobs - BorisBorisov91
Hi everyone,<p>Would you like to find a remote full-time job?<p>With my co-founders, we have launched a platform for developers that makes it easy. We have a bit of traction so far; a couple of people were hired through our platform.<p>Learn more and create your account:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;Join-RemoteMore-utm345<p>Kind(est) regards,<p>Boris Borisov
Co-founder @ RemoteMore
======
6nomads
You can also check out 6nomads ([https://6nomads.com](https://6nomads.com)).
It's a platform for engineers who are looking for a full-time remote job in a
tech company. We select the best talents around the world and match them with
fast-growing tech startups.

------
BorisBorisov91
We are looking especially for JavaScript developers now (React, Node, Angular,
Vue... everything).

------
mtmail
bit.ly tracking URL goes to
[https://remotemore.com/candidates](https://remotemore.com/candidates)

~~~
BorisBorisov91
yep, good point - it just has UTM tagging:

[https://remotemore.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=For...](https://remotemore.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Forum&utm_campaign=NewThread)

